# Pullup and dip alternatives with free weights



## Bogustime (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone know efficient altenatives for pullups and dips using free weights?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 30, 2006)

As long as you're absolutely positive you can't do the real thing (no door frames, beams or any horizontal overhead things with which to do pulls; no chairs, tables, countertops, benches, etc to do dips), you can do some basic exercises that will hit most of the same things, but nothing will be an exact replica. Maybe a few variations of a row to hit different areas of the back as in a pull or chin, and perhaps some triceps and chest movements if that's your goal in using dips.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 30, 2006)

Decline is very close to dips, especially with a medium-grip.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bogustime said:
			
		

> Anyone know efficient altenatives for pullups and dips using free weights?


there is no exercise with free weights that will give you the same movement as pull-ups/dips, but if you have to substitute it do rows for pull-ups, and CG Bench Press/Overhead Press for Dips


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jul 31, 2006)

Bogustime said:
			
		

> Anyone know efficient altenatives for pullups and dips using free weights?



The closest alternative would be the lat pulldown machine. 

As for dips, decline dumbbell presses. However, it won't work your triceps like dips do. This may be a good or bad thing, pending on where your triceps stand.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2006)

OMNIFEX said:
			
		

> *The closest alternative would be the lat pulldown machine*.
> 
> As for dips, decline dumbbell presses. However, it won't work your triceps like dips do. This may be a good or bad thing, pending on where your triceps stand.


Yea, but he asked freeweights not machines.
Guy who started thread- if you have access to that it will be a better substitute for pull-ups then rows, because it is basicallly the same movement.


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 31, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> there is no exercise with free weights that will give you the same movement as pull-ups/dips, but if you have to substitute it do rows for pull-ups, and CG Bench Press/Overhead Press for Dips



*Wrong*. For pullups... simply hang upside down and pick up a barbell from the floor, pull it up (down?) to your chest. For dips.... hang upside down, pick up 2 dumbells, and begin pressing them vertically.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> *Wrong*. For pullups... simply hang upside down and pick up a barbell from the floor, pull it up (down?) to your chest. For dips.... hang upside down, pick up 2 dumbells, and begin pressing them vertically.


lol, how do you get into position for that?


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 31, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> lol, how do you get into position for that?



Haven't you seen Rocky IV ???


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 31, 2006)

Bogustime said:
			
		

> Anyone know efficient altenatives for pullups and dips using free weights?



Just do alternatives.  I find regular dips very hard on my elbows ( being 270 doesn't help ) and I can usually only complete a set of 8-10 at a time.  Get two flat benches.  Place your feet on one, and your hands on the other.  Just hang in mid air between them and do dips.  This picture illustrates what I'm talking about. 








For pullups just get someone to assist you.  Just a little help can mean a lot, and you're still doing the movement and getting a good workout out of it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> *Wrong*. For pullups... simply hang upside down and pick up a barbell from the floor, pull it up (down?) to your chest. For dips.... hang upside down, pick up 2 dumbells, and begin pressing them vertically.



Haha, I kind of want to try that.


----------

